# Live dvd mac os x



## overdoozedj (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

je commence à rager ! installation personne ne veut m'aider à créer un dualBoot windows Mac os x ! Et IMPOSSIBLE de trouver ce foutu LIVE DVD mac os X ! 

C'est pourtant pas compliqué ! ? Certain ont reussi ! 

C'est pourtant pas compliqué de reussir donc de laisser alors sa trouvaille disponible sur un serveur en ligne !? en ISO ? :mouais:

donc ma question, ou trouver ce DVD ? ou le télécharger ?


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2013)

overdoozedj a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je commence à rager ! installation personne ne veut m'aider à créer un dualBoot windows Mac os x ! Et IMPOSSIBLE de trouver *ce foutu LIVE DVD mac os X* !
> 
> ...



Hé ben ! Ce n'est pas en piquant une colère que tu vas inciter des membres à te répondre. 

Il faudrait savoir aussi de quoi tu parles. Quel Live DVD, qui contient et qui fait quoi exactement ? Moi, je n'en connais pas. Faire un multi boot c'est bien, mais avec quelle version de OS X _(Leopard, Snow Leopard, Lion, Mountain Lion)_ et quel Windows 7 ou 8 ?

Des informations avec Google on en trouve, a commencer par EasyBCD... http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/

Une vidéo... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZY-8PF6qjI ...un peu de recherche et tu en trouveras d'autres. Sinon, fais une demande dans des forums qui sont spécialisés.


----------



## flotow (28 Janvier 2013)

Pour le dual boot Mac OS / Windows, ça s'effectue via l'utilitaire Boot Camp fourni dans Mac OS X. Pas besoin de Live DVD. D'ailleurs, le DVD gris qui a été vendu avec ta machine est un "live dvd". 

Si tu es sur Lion ou Mountain Lion, alors c'est une image disque que tu as téléchargé. Tu peux la graver et démarrer dessus. Tu peux aussi (uniquement sur Lion et Mountain Lion), démarrer sur une partition prévue à cet effet. Il faut appuyer sur une touche au démarrage. Malheureusement, je ne le connais pas étant resté sur Snow Leopard


----------



## overdoozedj (28 Janvier 2013)

Merci à vous deux pour vos explication, je précise donc, j'ai oublié de préciser ! 

Je dédeste Apple ! Et je suis sur une daube ! Une saleté de Packard Bell Dot SE3 sous intel atom Z570 avec une poubelle de processeur cadensé à 667Mhz à peine !!!!! 
et précisément 1013Mb de RAM ....je suis donc sur une poubelle ! j'avoue ...

Tucpasquic :  je suis sur un PC ! pas sur un MAC ! ton outil Bootcamp je le connais ! Mais il faut un MAC et tourner de départ sur mac os X pour cela ! Et je n'ai pas eu de CD avec ma machine J'ai eu mon Netbook avec windaube 7 intégré dedant et la clé collée en dessous ! 
tout des enfoirés les commerçants ! 

Locke : Je suis malheureusement ici sous seven, j'ai explosé mon MBR ! pffff fo ke jle répare ....live CD qui fait quoi ? à ton avis ??? MDR ! çà permet quoi un LIVE CD ? PTDR ! 
DualBoot de (malheureusement) leopard ...manifestement ma poubelle ne supporte QUE leopard ! C'est déjà pas mal vu la poubelle monumentale que j'ai ! PS : ne t'inquiette pas je sais me servir de GOOGLE aussi  j'ai trouvé une vidéo TUTO DualBoot "XP-OSX" mais je voulais l'avis d'habitués avant de le faire, j'en ai marre de me planter et de recommencer sur un HDD vierge à chaques fois ....LOL :rose:


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Janvier 2013)

tu aurais pu préciser que tu faisais un hackintosh... tu as posté dans la mauvaise section...


----------



## overdoozedj (31 Janvier 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu aurais pu préciser que tu faisais un hackintosh... tu as posté dans la mauvaise section...



ha ? 

moi je lis ici : *La cave du Mac* Bidouilles logicielles, matérielles, et hackintosh. 

Forum Mac > Votre Mac > La cave du Mac 

 * 	 Live dvd mac os x  *



ou alors je sais pas lire ? :rose:


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2013)

En tout cas y a jamais eu à ma connaissance de DVD live d'OSX.


----------



## overdoozedj (1 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> En tout cas y a jamais eu à ma connaissance de DVD live d'OSX.




je suis d'accord avec toi ....

mais réfléchis une seconde !??? 

C'est techniquement POSSIBLE !!! Donc, tu vas pas me dire que un passionné n'as jamais eu l'idée de créer un LIVE DVD de MAC OS X ? Même si il FAUT un 8,5Go ! Tampis ! Mais au moins yen à un ! 

Faut être censé dans la vie !


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2013)

mais pourquoi je ne comprends rien à ce qui se raconte sur ce fil???


----------



## edd72 (2 Février 2013)

overdoozedj a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec toi ....
> 
> mais réfléchis une seconde !???
> 
> ...




Toi, réfléchis une seconde...

Un OS nécessite de pouvoir lire ET ECRIRE, ce que ne permet pas un disque optique...
(le live DVD Linux jouent sur le fait que le DVD est lancé sur un PC avec Windows et écrivent donc quelques données dans la partition Windows -NTFS/FAT32-)

En plus tu sembles mélanger Live DVD et DVD d'installation, comme si tout ce que tu connaissais ce sont ces Live DVD Linux depuis lesquels tu cliques sur une icône pour lancer l'install...

Donc, non, il n'y a pas de Live DVD d'OSX, il y a des DVD d'install d'OSX depuis lesquels tu peux booter dessus et lancer quelques utilitaires (Utilitaire de Disque, Terminal...). Et ça ne servirait à rien.
Pas besoin de cliquer sur un icônes sur le bureau d'un Live DVD pour lancer une install.

Donc, soit tu fais ton hackintosh comme un grand avec les tutos connus et ultra-détaillés, soit tu lâches l'affaire et arrête de prendre le gens de haut alors que visiblement tu ne connais pas grand chose...

Et puis je ne vois pas ce que tu espères avec ton netbook...


----------



## kaos (2 Février 2013)

Tu peux trouver des pack .iso pret a l'emploie sur les reseaux torrents .

Il y a une version de Snow leopard qui traine et qui marche tres bien mais pas en Live DVD.

Seul Linux a ce jour propose ce genre de DVD. Si tu veux mettre OSX sur ton PC il faudra l'installer sur une partition , cependant , ton PC me semble un peu faiblard pour ça .


----------



## overdoozedj (2 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Toi, réfléchis une seconde...
> 
> Un OS nécessite de pouvoir lire ET ECRIRE, ce que ne permet pas un disque optique...
> (le live DVD Linux jouent sur le fait que le DVD est lancé sur un PC avec Windows et écrivent donc quelques données dans la partition Windows -NTFS/FAT32-)
> ...



je suis parfaitement d'accord avec vous deux dans le sens ou la machine que j&#8217;utilise pour vous parler est une MERDE pure et dure ! 

ensuite ....edd72 ......Je ne prend pas DU TOUT les gens de haut ! c'est ma manière de parler c'est tout ! désolé si tu t'es sentit agressé à un moment ...mais quand tu me dis que j'y connais rien , je suis désolé j'ai plus l'impresion que c'est TOI qui connais trop peu sur le sujet ! 

tu me dis : Un OS nécessite de pouvoir lire ET ECRIRE, ce que ne permet pas un disque optique.....

ha bon ????????? t'es sur ??????? PTDR ! 

sur le disque FORCEMENT ! MDR ! qu'il écris pas ! Mais çà serait pas dans la RAM de la machine ? par hasard ?
certaines machines montent jusqu'à 12Go de RAM ! aujourd'hui ! Il est largement possible de faire tourner un OS sur la RAM d'une machine ! d'ailleur maintenent existe OSX en mode EN LIGNE ! avec ce qu'ont appelle le WEB OS X ! ICI : http://www.everywr.com/

 Gros malin ! Les LIVE CD et LIVE DVD de Windaube j'en ai à la brouette !!!!!!!!! MDR ! 

donc faut pas venir me dire que un LIVE DVD de OSX n'existe pas ! Je prendrais avec GRAND PLAISIR le temps de le créer moi même ....malheureusement j'ai un travail et si je dis à mon patron  : msieu ! Je viens pas la semaine prochaine ! jvais m'amuser à programmer un live DVD de OSX ! il vas me répondre : moi jvais te programmer un C4 en LIVE moi tu vas voir !  et tu pourras t'amuser à aller pointer à la MPE !

voilà pourquoi je viens demander de l'aide ici ....parce que à part pour l'instant ....les samedis et dimanches....Jme réveille à 6H30 du matin...jme casse de chez moi à 8heures...j'arrive au boulot à 9H je termine à 16H tous les jours ! J'arrive chez moi à 17H30 ! à peine le temps de manger et dodo ! jsuis claqué !


----------



## Arlequin (2 Février 2013)

tu te crois où exactement ? 

Ce serait nettement plus sympa que tu cesses d'agresser les gens qui tentent de d'aider

Ca ne tiendrait qu'à moi, tu serais déjà dehors avec un bel avertissement, grossier personnage :sleep:


----------



## tonrain (2 Février 2013)

Dans la théorie, créer un live DVD doit être faisable à partir du moment où on possède Mac OS d'installé, mais on sera loin de la version LiveDVD des distributions Linux.

(J'ai mal aux yeux de lire ce fil)


----------



## r e m y (2 Février 2013)

purée....mais c'est quoi ce fil!

Vous voulez un MacOS X portable et bootable pour pouvoir démarrer un ordinateur dessus sans rien installer sur l'ordi en question? Installez-le sur une clé usb et basta!


----------



## ergu (2 Février 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> purée....mais c'est quoi ce fil!
> 
> Vous voulez un MacOS X portable et bootable pour pouvoir démarrer un ordinateur dessus sans rien installer sur l'ordi en question? Installez-le sur une clé usb et basta!



T'as oublié "ptdr" et "t'y connais rien, réfléchis 2 secondes" - du coup, y va pas comprendre.


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Vous voulez un MacOS X portable et bootable pour pouvoir démarrer un ordinateur dessus sans rien installer sur l'ordi en question? Installez-le sur une clé usb et basta!



Ça me semble le mieux en effet. Mais sinon, imaginons une install de leopard, clonée sur un DVD (on peut faire un install de léo pour moins de 4 go il me semble), le mac ne pourrait-il pas alors booter sur le DVD ? Si ça marche, ça risque d'être super lent, raison de plus de le faire sur une clé USB, sans prise de tête. T'y connais vraiment rien r e m y, PTDR, MDRXD, réfléchis 2 secondes


----------



## edd72 (2 Février 2013)

overdoozedj a dit:


> j'arrive au boulot à 9H je termine à 16H tous les jours ! (...) à peine le temps de manger et dodo ! jsuis claqué !



Je vois que la vie de monsieur est compliquée! LOL

En même temps, avec un taf à mi-temps, je comprend que tu ne puisses te payer rien de mieux qu'un netbook à 200&#8364; 

Blague à part, je crois que tout a été dit. Monsieur se prend pour un génie et justifie sa médiocrité manifeste par un manque de temps (relatif) pour faire briller son génie.

L'install sur clé USB est tout à fait jouable... mais monsieur veux un Live DVD pour le booter sur son netbook (processeur atom ) avec une version d'OSX qui utilise un Ramdisk (ouais c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle) et il a 1Go de RAM 

Quant à "Web OSX", à moins d'être complétement demeuré, tu vois bien que ça n'a rien à voir avec OSX (c'est une simulation de l'interface d'OSX mais bon, pour ça, faut savoir lire... http://www.everywr.com/what-is.html )

La vérité, c'est que overdoozedj est incapable de faire un hackintosh, donc en utilisant une clé USB au lieu du DD de son netbook, il n'y arrivera pas plus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------

Et puis, pas besoin d'ouvrir de multiples sujets identiques...

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/besoin-daide-merci-1217452.html

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/au-secour-kernel-panic-1202412.html

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/besoin-daide-yen-a-marre-1202067.html

(avec des titres super parlants...)


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Février 2013)

Quel fil enflammé... ça doit être la chandleur


----------



## ergu (2 Février 2013)

Sinon, en Live DVD, moi j'aime bien le "Live after death" de Maiden - comment qu'y boot bien ma tête, celui-là !

J'dis ça, c'est pour aider, hein ?


----------



## tonrain (3 Février 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Quel fil enflammé... ça doit être la chandleur



Tu veux une crêpe dans la face pour te refroidir ? 

Je crois que l'auteur du fil a déserté, on devrait pas tarder à lire que les visiteurs de MacG sont violents et impolis dans leur réponse ur les forums en plus de leurs commentaires sur les news


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Quel fil enflammé... ça doit être la chandleur



Que vient faire Raymond dans ce fil??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et qu'est-ce qui te permet d'être aussi familier avec lui (elle?) ?


----------



## edd72 (3 Février 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Sinon, en Live DVD, moi j'aime bien le "Live after death" de Maiden - comment qu'y boot bien ma tête, celui-là !



Moi aussi


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2013)

Ouai je l'ai vu au moins 20 fois itou !


----------



## edd72 (3 Février 2013)

Toute ma jeunesse...

J'ai eu la cassette audio "double durée" (en boucle dans mon Walkman), la première édition du CD (incomplet -74min...-), la réédition en double-CD (enfin complet!), le double-DVD... 

Bon, j'ai bien sûr toute la discographie, un max de bootlegs audio et vidéo et ai assisté à plusieurs concerts (donc la fameux retour de Bruce Dickinson le 9/9/99 à Bercy -avec Megadeth en première partie-...)



On s'écarte du sujet, là (en même temps le sujet...)


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Sinon, en Live DVD, moi j'aime bien le "Live after death" de Maiden



Moi, ça serait plutôt Metallica. C'est bon, j'ai aidé aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moi, ça serait plutôt Metallica. C'est bon, j'ai aidé aussi ?



Dans son cas, vu la qualité de son matos, je préconiserais plutôt "Cartonica", ou à la rigueur "Plastiquica"


----------

